# Interesting link from Kitco



## macfixer01 (Jun 25, 2015)

I just happened to notice this interesting link on the Kitco website today called "There's Still Gold In Them Hills!" about several treasures that still haven't been located. I had never heard of the Fenn Treasure before? There seem to be a lot of people hooked on looking for it based on some web searches I did.

http://www.kitco.com/news/2015-06-2...ills-Lost-Treasures-Yet-To-Be-Discovered.html

Macfixer01


----------



## Lou (Jun 25, 2015)

There's lots of missing and unaccounted for treasure throughout North America. 

My dad gave me a book from the 60s called "Treasure Hunting in The US' or something to that effect, I remember thinking it a shame that there's dozens of tons of spanish gold and silver missing just out in the Western US!

Guess back then, local tribes didn't take too kindly to people mining and prospecting in their territory...


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 25, 2015)

I can recall getting a cheap metal detector as a kid and it came with a booklet like you mentioned about lost treasures. Local tribes probably aren't the only dangers I guess. Several people have ended up dead one way or another while looking for the Lost Dutchman mine, probably some of them from other searchers? Regarding the Kitco article I was just surprised I never heard of the Fenn Treasure before. It's an interesting concept, hide a treasure then sell books with clues and maps. I suppose it's probably been done before. It doesn't seem like turning a profit was his main motivation though, since the information that he claims is all you really need is available for free online.


----------

